# [Anfänger] Adobe Illustrator und die "gerade Linie"



## amardillo (5. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,
bin durch google auf dieses Forum gestossen und schon habe ich meine erste Frage 
Da ich nicht wirklich eine künstlerische Ader besitze aber trotzdem nun vor dem Vector-Universum stehe habe ich ein Problem mit geraden Linien. 
Meine Steps :
(1) Bild (Logo) gezeichnet
(2) Bild gescannt
(3) Bild mit PS gedreht / freigestellt ...usw...pp
(4) Bild in den AI geladen und mit Live in ein Vector umgewandelt
Soweit ist alles schick. Nach dem durchsuchen der AI Onlinehilfe und einem AI für anfänger Buch komm ich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr weiter. Ich schaff es einfach nicht eine gerade Linie oder eine anständige Kurve hinzubekommen. Durch die Nutzung eines Stiftes komme ich mir manchmal vor ob ich ein starkes Alkoholproblem hätte und mir ist klar das ich niemals Arzt werden sollte. Die Geschichte mit der Maus brauch ich wohl nicht zu erzählen da abstrakte Kunst hier nicht hingehört. Was muß ich tun damit ich eine Kurve hinbekomme ohne das diese aussieht wie eine Leitplanke nach einem Nato-Manöver?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus...


----------



## Zinken (5. Juni 2007)

Benutze einfach das Zeichenstift-Werkzeug (Shortcut: P).


----------



## amardillo (5. Juni 2007)

Hmm ja, nur wie soll ich das anwenden? Gibt es nicht eine Funktion wo ich zB. eine Makierung an X & Y setze und dann sagen kann er soll mir diesen Bereich nun "gerade" machen?


----------



## Zinken (5. Juni 2007)

Ja. Einfach mit dem *Zeichen*stift-Werkzeug (Pfadwerkzeug) zwei Punkte anklicken. Nicht mit dem Buntstift.
Durch einfaches anklicken entsteht eine gerade Linie, durch klicken und ziehen eine einstellbare Kurve.

Für gerade Linien kannst Du auch den Linienzeichner benutzen. Wenn Du dabei Shift gedrückt hältst, rastet die Linie alle 45° ein.


----------



## amardillo (5. Juni 2007)

Das ist ja genau das was ich nicht gebacken bekomme. Ich will ja nicht ein "neues" Vecotorbild zeichen, denn dann ist das Zeichenwerkzeug sehr leicht anzuwenden. Es geht darum das ich ein fertiges Bild habe und es Aufgrund der Umrechnung in ein Vectorbild zu Deformierungen kam. Diese Deformierungen möchte ich nun wieder glattbügeln wo mir das Pen Tool (P) kein bisschen behilflich ist. Die einzigen Erfolge konnte ich bis jetzt mit dem Pencil Tool (N) feiern, die sich aber auch in Grenzen halten da man mit der freien Hand arbeiten muß. Das Problem scheint irgendwie gängig zu sein denn wenn ich danach google gibt es tausende Leute mit der selben Frage aber leider keine Antworten ausser das man den AI oder Freehand nicht nehmen sollte, ausser man fängt von Grundauf mit einem neuen Bild an (ohne Vorlage oder Scan...) was aber bei mir nicht der Fall ist. Da ich nun beruflich aus der SAP Ecke komme ist es mir geläufig das viel Geld für schlechte Software fast schon normal ist - nur hätte ich gehofft das in diesem Bereich der Spruch nicht gillt. Gibt es denn irgend ein Programm das sowas einfaches gebacken bekommt oder muß ich nun Wochen verbringen um die krummen Linien im millimeter Takt halbwegs gerade zu bekommen?


----------



## Zinken (6. Juni 2007)

Du könntest es mal versuchen mit Objekt / Pfad / Vereinfachen. Damit werden eng zusammen liegende Scheitelpunkte vereinigt.
Auf Teilabschnitte angewendet kann vielleicht auch "Durchschnitt berechnen" etwas bringen.
Natürlich kannst Du auch einzelne Scheitelpunkte von Hand herauslöschen, so daß gerade Bereiche entstehen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,
also du kannst durch drücken der Shift Taste, wärend du eine Linie mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erzeugst eine gerade Linie erzeugen oder aber du verwendest das Linienwerkzeug. Das Linienwerkzeug kann nur gerade Linien erzeugen.

Viele Grüße


----------

